# GMF Änderungen werden nicht übernommen



## js2002 (28. Jan 2008)

Hi,

Ich möchte z. B. in der .graph Datei nur eine Farbe ändern.
Ich generiere ein neues .diagram plugin, aber das Ergebnis ist immer wieder das alte.
Die Änderung wird nicht übernommen.
Was muiss ich alles löschen damit garantiert nichts bleibt?

alle src Dateien in den verschiedenen Plugins ist klar.
die .gmfgen hab ich auch schon probiert.

usw...

ich hab das gefühl dass mein mapping gar nicht mehr gelesen wird.

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jan 2008)

Lösch mal die gmfgen. Dort werden Änderungen nicht immer übernommen, ist wohl ein Bug.


----------



## js2002 (28. Jan 2008)

Alles schon probiert.
Geht trotzdem nicht.
Oder muss ich eine RCP Anwendung draus machen?
Also den Haken bei "transform" rein.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jan 2008)

Hast du die Änderungen direkt auf graph, oder in der gmfmap gemacht?
Wenn nämlich beide Dateien geöffnet sind, bekommt gmfmap von der Änderung in der Regel nichts mit.
Am besten immer alles in gmfmap ändern und die anderen Dateien ignorieren.
Zur Not kannst du die Änderung natürlich auch im Quellcode vornehmen.


----------



## js2002 (28. Jan 2008)

Nach deinem Tipp arbeite ich immer auf dem Mapping.
Ich weiss nicht, ich habe nochmal neu angefangen und jeder Entität ein Label gegeben...
KA ob es daran lag aber nun funzt alles wie ich es will.
Ach mir fällt noch ein, dass ich eine RCP App draus gemacht habe.


----------

